
New Dining Formats - joeyespo
https://intelligence.wundermanthompson.com/2020/05/new-dining-formats/
======
BlackVanilla
Seems great, but I see four foreseeable problems.

1) These greenhouses are enclosed spaces with reduced airflow compared to
outside. We release respiratory droplets when we talk, cough, or sneeze, among
other things. These respiratory droplets can remain in the air (if it is
stagnant) for 8-14 minutes, according to one study. [1] Another study claims
that SARS-CoV-2 was viable in droplets released 3 hours earlier. [2] There
could be an unintended consequence here. Asymtompatic people will visit
restaurants and could infect people who go inside the greenhouse after the
infected person has left droplets carrying SARS-CoV-2 in the greenhouse which
the next customers would inhale.

2) Many restaurants have limited frontage. Some with narrow pavements would
struggle to fit any/very many of these greenhouses, especially in cities.

3) How much would these cost to make?

4) Have you sat in a greenhouse in the sun before?

Please prove me wrong. I'd love to see this work (and eat out again).

[1]
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/05/12/2006874117?mod...](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/05/12/2006874117?mod=article_inline)

[2]
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMc2004973](https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMc2004973)

